# how to do a word link?



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I've forgotten how to do my signature tag so that it says "My Note Cards" without displaying the whole web address. Can anyone help?


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

here you go.....it is "BB Code" and can be found near the bottom left of your screen on this forum or google search for "BB Code".

Look under the section "URL Hyperlinking"

Hope that helps!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Got it! Thanks so much, Halfway!


----------

